# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Real Decreto de modificación de la Ley de Aguas, aprobado en el Congreso

## ben-amar

09/16/11 a las 10:03
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/legisla...l#.TnQ0JOxnNNs
El Congreso de los Diputados ha aprobado este jueves en Sesión Plenaria la convalidación del Real Decreto-Ley 12/2011, de 26 agosto, por el que se modifica el Texto Refundido de la Ley de Aguas, añadiendo una nueva disposición adicional decimocuarta sobre competencias autonómicas en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico.

Durante su intervención en la Cámara Baja, la ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Rosa Aguilar, ha destacado que con esta modificación se da respuesta a las Comunidades Autónomas que tengan previsión estatutaria al respecto Andalucía, Cataluña y Aragón, para que puedan asumir competencias en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico.

En este sentido, la Ministra del MARM ha resaltado que, en virtud de la nueva disposición, corresponderá a estas Comunidades la competencia ejecutiva sobre las facultades de policía de dominio público hidráulico y la tramitación de los procedimientos a las que den lugar dichas actuaciones hasta la propuesta de resolución.

Las funciones de policía previstas son la inspección y control del dominio público hidráulico, la inspección y vigilancia del cumplimiento de las condiciones de concesiones y autorizaciones relativas al dominio público hidráulico y la realización de aforos, información sobre crecidas y control de la calidad de las aguas.

De este modo, se responde a los pronunciamientos dictados por el Tribunal Constitucional y cumple con estricto respeto con la legislación europea y, concretamente, con la Directiva Marco de Aguas.

Además, la modificación prevé para los órganos competentes de las Comunidades Autónomas el reconocimiento del carácter de autoridad pública, lo que garantiza la eficacia y continuidad de sus actuaciones.

Rosa Aguilar ha incidido en que esta nueva disposición adicional da cumplimiento a las previsiones estatutarias, en el marco de la reciente doctrina sentada por el Tribunal Constitucional, lo que contribuye a la seguridad jurídica en las relaciones intracomunitarias en materia de aguas.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/
09/16/11 a las 10:01

La Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (FENACORE) ha iniciado una ronda de contactos políticos de alto nivel, con el fin de instar a los presidentes de las comunidades autónomas y al Defensor del Pueblo a interponer recursos de inconstitucionalidad contra el apartado 2 del artículo 94 de la Ley de Aguas que reconoce el traspaso a Andalucía, Aragón y Cataluña de las competencias sobre el Dominio Público Hidráulico (DPH).

Tras conocerse hoy la convalidación en el Congreso del Real Decreto por el que se reforma el texto refundido de la Ley, la Federación ha confirmado que hará extensiva esta apelación a los parlamentos autonómicos, así como a un centenar de diputados y senadores, llegando de esta forma a todos los políticos habilitados para poner en marcha la herramienta jurídica que declare nula esta norma que atenta "en forma y fondo" contra la Carta Magna.

En relación al proceso seguido para la aprobación de la reforma, apuntó que ésta se ha realizado con "agostidad y alevosía" incluida en un paquete de medidas con el fin de que pasara desapercibida ante la opinión pública y conseguir sacarla adelante antes de que concluya esta legislatura.

Fenacore explica que la Constitución reserva el Real Decreto Ley para casos "de extraordinaria y urgente necesidad" cuando la cesión de la policía del Dominio Público Hidráulico no lo es, lo que muestra que se ha tratado de agilizar la tramitación y de incorporar la ley al ordenamiento acortando los plazos habituales del proceso ordinario de aprobación.

En su opinión, todo hace indicar que a poco más de un mes para que finalice la encomienda transitoria que el Gobierno otorgó a la Junta de Andalucía para la gestión del Guadalquivir tras la sentencia del Constitucional ambos trabajan a "contrarreloj" para encontrar el modelo adecuado que permita a esta región recuperar el control de la cuenca, obviando acatar las sentencias existentes.

La Federación recuerda que tanto el Tribunal Supremo como el Constitucional anularon este verano las competencias de Andalucía sobre el Guadalquivir reflejadas en su Estatuto de Autonomía, lo que pone de manifiesto que cualquier pretensión de territorializar la gestión del agua a través de arquitecturas jurídicas o estrategias legales debe ser igualmente invalidada.

Por otro lado, la modificación no ha sido llevada a consulta ni al Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente ni al Consejo Nacional del Agua, organismo que debería haber emitido un informe preceptivo al respecto, tal y como marca la propia Ley de Aguas en su artículo 20.

Además, la reforma se ha sacado adelante vulnerando los derechos fundamentales de los ciudadanos, sin contar con los usuarios ni el resto de administraciones afectadas por la medida, como es el caso de Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Murcia, vulnerando el artículo 8 del Convenio de Aarhus sobre acceso a la información y participación pública en la toma de decisiones y acceso a la justicia en temas medioambientales de la Comisión Económica de las Naciones Unidas para Europa.

Finalmente, Fenacore recuerda que el Dominio Público Hidráulico no es susceptible de transferencia ni delegación y así se recoge en el artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución, donde se establece que el Estado tiene competencia exclusiva sobre el control, inspección y vigilancia de las concesiones y de las explotaciones de todos los aprovechamientos de aguas públicas.

Según su presidente, Andrés del Campo, "la promulgación del Real Decreto Ley 12/2011 es una acción inconstitucional e irresponsable. Pero al margen de su inconstitucionalidad, esta reforma es, sobre todo, perjudicial para los usuarios y, muy en particular, para los andaluces porque en lugar de defender los intereses generales responde a intereses localistas y políticos, lo que generará conflictos territoriales por la distribución de los recursos hídricos, sobre todo, en épocas de sequía".

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/index.php


17/09/2011

Con el Estatuto andaluz, la Junta logró el 100% de las competencias sobre la cuenca del río Guadalquivir. La sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional le retiró todas, devolviéndoselas al Gobierno central. En los últimos seis meses, Andalucía no ha tenido ninguna competencia exclusiva sobre el río, pero ha seguido gestionando las políticas del agua, gracias a una encomienda de gestión transitoria, con la que el Estado delegaba en la Junta, pero tutelaba todas las decisiones.

La Comisión Bilateral de ayer pactó el siguiente paso: Andalucía recupera algunas competencias exclusivas (no el 100%) y el Estado le delega otras. La "gestión propia" incluirá todo lo relacionado con los embalses, la policía de la cuenca, las autorizaciones o la gestión de calidad del agua. Sobre las competencias delegadas, se creará la semana que viene una comisión mixta que decidirá los criterios del reparto de competencias (por ejemplo, cuántos funcionarios se devuelven al Gobierno central y cuántos se quedan en Andalucía) y en qué temas podrá decidir la Junta ("tendrá voz") de entre los que son potestad exclusiva del Estado.

El siguiente capítulo dependerá de cómo prospere en las Cortes la iniciativa que acaba de aprobar el Parlamento andaluz por unanimidad de todos los partidos. Según esta iniciativa, Andalucía reclamaría al Estado que delegue nuevas competencias sobre el Guadalquivir (por la vía del artículo 150.2 de la Constitución), que se sumarían a las ya aprobadas en la Comisión Bilateral.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/
Amigos de la Tierra, Ecologistas en Acción, Greenpeace, SEO/BirdLife y WWF España publican hoy una carta enviada el pasado 5 de septiembre a la Ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar. En este documento rechazan el cambio de la Ley de Aguas porque supone pasar el control del Dominio Público Hidráulico a las comunidades autónomas de Andalucía, Aragón y Cataluña.

En la carta, las ONG denuncian las formas empleadas para esta modificación, ya que fue aprobada en el Consejo de Ministros del pasado 26 de agosto por vía de extrema urgencia a través de un Real Decreto-ley. Estas organizaciones cuestionan su urgencia y constitucionalidad, y llaman la atención sobre el riesgo que supone que las comunidades autónomas no actúen con determinación y objetividad en la protección del Dominio Público Hidráulico. Ante la convalidación del Real Decreto-ley en el Congreso el pasado 15 de septiembre, las ONG pedirán a la Defensora del Pueblo que recurra la modificación ante el Tribunal Constitucional.

Estas ONG consideran que, en lugar de hacer cambios parciales y precipitados, el Gobierno debería haber planteado una reforma profunda de la administración hidráulica. Esta petición se basa en que las estructuras y organizaciones actuales no se corresponden con los retos modernos de la gestión del agua, como es cumplir en forma y plazo los requerimientos de la Directiva Marco del Agua de la Unión Europea. Además, recuerdan que esta reforma hay que llevarla a cabo con serenidad y transparencia, con el máximo respeto hacia la sociedad civil, los usuarios del agua y la unidad de cuenca.

Consultar la carta completa.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

09/23/11 a las 9:18

El presidente de la FENACORE, Andrés del Campo, anunció hoy que los principales usuarios del agua votarán de forma unánime en contra de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca en los Consejos del Agua de las Demarcaciones Hidrográficas y en el Consejo Nacional del Agua (CNA) en protesta por la cesión de competencias sobre la gestión de cuencas a las comunidades autónomas.

El detonante de esta determinación ha sido, según apunta la organización en un comunicado, la reciente convalidación en el Congreso del Real Decreto por el que se reforma el texto refundido de la Ley de Aguas que reconoce el traspaso a las comunidades autónomas del Dominio Público Hidráulico.

De esta forma, la justificación del voto negativo reside en el, según los regantes, profundo desconocimiento que la Administración Central ha demostrado tener del concepto de Confederación Hidrográfica y de los principios de unidad de cuenca y unidad de gestión que deben inspirar el proceso de planificación hidrológica, el cual debe regirse por unos criterios comunes si quieren evitarse intereses localistas y guerras del agua.

Además, Del Campo añadió que la Federación iniciará en estos días las gestiones necesarias para tratar de hacer extensivo este voto negativo a todos los usuarios implicados en el proceso de planificación, así como a las organizaciones medioambientales y asociaciones agrarias que también se han mostrado beligerantes en estos últimos tiempos, manifestando abiertamente su rechazo a la ruptura del principio de unidad de gestión de cuenca.

Del Campo apuntó que esta posible paralización de los planes de cuenca no sólo conllevaría nuevas sanciones por parte de Bruselas por incumplimiento de los plazos fijados, sino que además impediría la aprobación de un Plan Hidrológico Nacional pues estos planes no pueden coordinarse de acuerdo a criterios localistas basados en los intereses de aquellos que tienen el agua más cerca.

En este sentido, recordó que existe ya un precedente cuando en 1993 siendo ministro de Obras Públicas, Transportes y Medio Ambiente de España, Josep Borrell, no pudo sacarse adelante el anteproyecto de ley de Plan Hidrológico Nacional por no contar con el respaldo de los usuarios que se negaron a apoyarlo al no haber sido consensuado con ellos previamente, tal y como marca la ley.
Demanda ante Bruselas

Por otro lado, Andrés del Campo manifestó que la Federación Nacional de Regantes está estudiando la posibilidad de presentar ante la Bruselas una denuncia contra el Gobierno español por atentar contra el espíritu y letra de la Directiva Marco de Aguas (DMA), la cual reconoce el principio de participación de los usuarios en los procesos de planificación y políticas relacionadas con el agua, así como los criterios de gestión por cuencas hidrográficas.

Según Del Campo, "si la Administración no está dispuesta cumplir la Constitución, la Directiva Marco de Aguas y la Ley de Aguas, sometiéndose al principio de legalidad y, en su lugar, actúa saltándose la legislación nacional e internacional para hacer valer las diferentes reformas estatuarias a cualquier precio, estamos destruyendo las bases del Estado de Derecho, y esto es muy grave".

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de iagua.es
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/legisla...cion-de-la-ley

Colectivos profesionales, ambientales y científicos se unen para rechazar la modificación de la Ley de Aguas

Un importante grupo de colectivos profesionales, ambientales, científicos y de diferentes ámbitos se unen para rechazar la modificación de la Ley de Aguas, según informa la organización *WWF* en un comunicado.
Todos ellos consideran que el control y vigilancia del agua son una herramienta fundamental para asegurar la buena gestión de este recurso cuando los ríos atraviesan varias comunidades autónomas.
Por ello, exigen el cambio del texto refundido por la Ley de Aguas aprobado por el Gobierno el pasado 26 de agosto, ya que transfiere el control del Dominio Público Hidráulico a las comunidades autónomas de Andalucía, Aragón y Cataluña. Cabe recordar que las tres solicitaron en sus Estatutos de Autonomía las competencias de vigilancia y gestión de las concesiones de agua.
Los firmantes coinciden en rechazar que la reforma se ha llevado a cabo mediante un trámite de excepcional y urgente necesidad insuficientemente justificado y sin consultar ni al Consejo Nacional de Agua ni al Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente, como exige la legislación sobre aguas.
Esta modificación de la Ley de Aguas supone un ataque tan grave a la gestión del agua por unidad cuenca hidrográfica, que ha propiciado que grupos con intereses en muchos casos contrapuestos se unan para resaltar la puesta en peligro de los principios modernos en la gestión del agua imperantes en la UE. Este grupos también lamentan que España, a pesar de ser un país pionero en este tipo de gestión por cuencas, esté cediendo las presiones de las CCAA. El resultado es que un río que transcurre por Andalucía, Aragón o Cataluña es gestionado, parcialmente, por esta comunidad y, parcialmente, por el Estado, con la complejidad que esto supone.
Las organizaciones firmantes recuerdan que sólo una gestión del agua por cuencas hidrográficas, y no por límites geográficos, garantiza que todas las demandas y funciones ambientales de los ríos, como el aporte de agua y la depuración, se puedan cumplir y que la gestión del agua quede a salvo de determinados intereses particulares desde sectores locales.
WWF enviará esta declaración al Defensor del Pueblo para darle a conocer el amplio rechazo de la sociedad a esta iniciativa que pone en peligro la unidad de gestión por cuencas hidrográficas que exige la Directiva Marco del Agua.
*Texto completo de la Declaración Por una gestión del agua que garantice la unidad de cuenca y en contra el RDL que modifica la Ley de Aguas*

En España existe una creciente tensión territorial en materia de acceso y gestión del agua que tiene su reflejo no solo en los medios de comunicación, sino en los Estatutos de Autonomía y en las diferentes cesiones de competencias de la Administración General del Estado a las Comunidades Autónomas. Estas tensiones ponen en riesgo la universalmente aceptada gestión del agua por cuencas, pionera en nuestro país.
La modificación del texto refundido de la Ley de Aguas aprobada por el Gobierno el pasado 26 de agosto, por la que se transfieren las competencias de la gestión de concesiones de agua y policía del Dominio Público Hidráulico, constituye un peligro para el mantenimiento de la unidad de gestión de cuenca y el cumplimiento de la Planificación Hidrológica. Esta propuesta de reforma ha sido llevada a cabo mediante un trámite injustificado de excepcional y urgente necesidad, incluido en una propuesta de contenido plural. Además, tampoco ha habido ningún tipo de debate o publicidad previstos en la Ley de Aguas, ni se ha contado con el Consejo Nacional del Agua o con el Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente. 
Por todo ello, un importante número de colectivos sociales, científicos, ONG y diversos sectores profesionales relacionados con el agua exponen su preocupación por la actual situación de desmantelamiento de la unidad de cuenca en España. Los firmantes consideran que el control y vigilancia de las aguas son herramienta fundamental para asegurar la ordenación y concesión de recursos cuando las cuencas atraviesen diferentes comunidades autónomas, como establece la Constitución. Sólo de este modo se garantizará una adecuada asignación de los recursos que evite intereses contrapuestos.
La actual demanda de competencias sobre cuencas compartidas, solicitada por algunas comunidades autónomas, no puede ser atendida por la Administración General del Estado sin un debate previo y una garantía del mantenimiento de una planificación integrada del agua por cuencas, como exige la Directiva Marco del Agua de la UE.
Por todas estas razones, solicitamos la retirada del Real Decreto Ley que modifica la Ley de Aguas. También demandamos que se lleve a cabo un debate sosegado sobre la distribución de competencias para garantizar una gestión integral de las cuencas naturales. El objetivo final es encontrar una solución satisfactoria que no ponga en peligro las necesidades políticas Estatales en materia de agua, sometiéndolos a todos los consejos y organismos de organismos de participación que sea necesario. 
*Listado de firmantes de la declaración*

ADECAGUA (Asociación de Empresas de Calidad del Agua)AEMS-Rios Con VidaAIL (Asociación Ibérica de Limnología (ecología de las aguas continentales))ASAJA (Asociación de Jóvenes Agricultores)CIREF (Centro Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial)Colegio Oficial de Geólogos de EspañaFENACORE (Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes de España)FEEREBRO (Federacion de Comunidades de Regantes del Ebro)FERAGUA (Federación de Comunidades de Regantes del Guadalquivir)Greencross EspañaSEPREM (Sociedad Española de Presas y Embalses)SEO/BirdLife (Sociedad Españolo de Ornitología)WWF

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de europapress.es
http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/o...003145850.html
*
Ingenieros piden una reforma de la Ley de Aguas que asegure la unidad de gestión de la cuencas hidrográficas*

MADRID, 3 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) - 


El Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos ha pedido que se lleve a cabo una reforma de la Ley de Aguas que asegure la unidad de gestión de las cuencas hidrográficas mediante la adecuada armonización de las competencias estatales y autonómicas. Del mismo modo, pide un gran esfuerzo de diálogo entre todas las Administraciones, grupos políticos y órganos de participación, con el fin de alcanzar el máximo acuerdo posible en esta materia "tan compleja".
El Colegio señala que ha defendido "siempre" la unidad de gestión de las cuencas hidrográficas como "un principio básico para la utilización sostenible de los recursos hídricos", que como tal se establece en la Constitución Española, la Ley de Aguas y en la Directiva Marco del Agua de la Unión Europea, y que también ha sido refrendado por las organizaciones internacionales y está implantado en otros países.
Del mismo modo, ha destacado la necesidad de que este principio básico se armonice con las competencias autonómicas en políticas sectoriales, territoriales y ambientales que están vinculadas al aprovechamiento de los recursos hídricos.
A su juicio, las sentencias del Tribunal Constitucional en marzo pasado sobre la reforma de los Estatutos de Autonomía de Andalucía y de Castilla y León, declarando inconstitucionales algunos de sus contenidos relativos a la gestión de las cuencas hidrográficas, revelan la necesidad de que se llevan a cabo una reforma.
El pasado 15 de septiembre, el Congreso de los Diputados convalidó el Real Decreto Ley 12/2011 (por el que se regulan, entre otros, las competencias autonómicas en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico) y que, según ha señalado el Colegio, constituye un "serio motivo de preocupación".
En virtud de esta nueva norma, las comunidades autónomas podrán asumir las funciones de política de aguas en los respectivos territorios; lo que permite que cada autonomía sea responsable de la inspección, control y vigilancia de sus tramos de ríos y de la parte de sus acuíferos, que se extienden por otras comunidades que, a su vez, serán responsables de los mismos en su territorio, apunta el Colegio.
Para los ingenieros, resulta "obvia" la dificultad de gestionar de forma integrada los recursos hídricos y las infraestructuras aún en situaciones de normalidad, pero "mucho más preocupante es la gestión de situaciones de sequía, inundación o contaminación, en las que la dispersión de competencias, controles y vigilancia es prácticamente incompatible con la seguridad de la población y la prevención de daños catastróficos, a lo que ha de añadirse la duplicidad de funciones y costes que puede derivarse de la nueva situación".

----------

